

Designer News + Hacker News now on iOS - duvok
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/the-news-app/id884790249?ls=1&mt=8

======
minimaxir
You submitted this earlier today. Deleting then resubmitting on HN is against
the guidelines.

~~~
duvok
I did not my friend, must have been someone else

